# Ootheca...



## matt020593 (Feb 9, 2008)

What is the best container to hatch an ootheca(P.ocellata) in?

What conditions should it have to have a good hatch rate?

And is it ok to have a few twigs and bits of fake plants for the nymphs to climb on?

Also what is the best substrate to use, I thought about moss with paper towel over it, is that ok?

Sorry for all the questions :lol: 

Thanks, Matt.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 9, 2008)

sweetie jar..wet tissue at bottom..some fiber that people use in fruit fly culture i forgot the name now? thats for when the nymph hatch they have somewhere to perch on.or sticks i guess Will be ok and lid with small hole plugged with sponge..i then keep the tissue damp which will keep humidity up..i then put in room 75f.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 9, 2008)

Any delicup will do. Use some paper towels to line the bottom. Mist the jar twice a week, not the directly on the ooth and wait.

Make sure that the ooth hangs at least 3 inches from the ground so they won't smother into each other and come out all deformed.


----------



## Mantida (Feb 9, 2008)

Keep humidity at least 30%, you don't want eggs to dry out. Incubation period for this species is about 40-50 days.

Like Sparky mentioned, you need a clear drop for the nymphs since they descend downward out of the ooth. 2 inches is plenty sufficient for the nymphs to wriggle out. So, I'd say any container at least 1 inch high. I keep mine in 2 oz. deli cups. They're about 1 inch high and 1.5 inches wide.

I use paper towel as my substrate. Once the nymphs emerge, they'll be thirsty, so mist the paper towel lightly to give them a drink. Excelsior works really well for newly emerged nymphs, as well as long, crumpled strips of paper.


----------

